# Elite Summer Nationals 2010



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok everyone we are gearing up for this years event. We will be adding prize money this year. Also our vendor participation has grown alot from last year. Take a look when you have time! Hope all of you can make it.

Thanks
Joe Z

YouTube - Elite Summer Nationals 2009 Highlights

www.elitesummernationals.com


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

can't wait. if you want to hear some of the best sq cars on earth, you need to go to this show


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Only a month away. Looking forward to another great show with a large turn out.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

Figure I'll bump this and say that I'm going to be there competing in modified street class. I know some of you other guys will be also. Just curious as to who else will be there. 

Tim


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I am going to try to make it, but still not 100% sure yet.


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Glad your coming Tim, weve got 14 pre-registered so far!


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 



Just a quick update about this year’s Elite Summer Nationals! 



The super-powered "Black Beauty" streamlined car of The Green Hornet will be guest 
appearing at Elite Summer Nationals! This is NOT a replica; this is one of the 2 original 
cars built for the original 1960’s TV Series! Bring out the family to see the star car in 
person and take photos with it! 


The Neil Tjin Tour will also be coming to Elite Summer Nationals, this is a big deal!! Neil has 
been travelling around the country with his tour that started at SEMA in Las Vegas last November. 
So come by and see Neil and his GM sponsored Camaro. 
Neil and his crew will also be giving away some very cool freebies! 


We are excited about our very supportive sponsors this year!

Flo TV, Arc Audio, Audiovox, Jensen, Memphis Car Audio, Stinger, Audio Control,

NS Performance, Hertz, Audison, Drive American Muscle, Hooters, Bojangles, Kinteik, 
Don Johnson Signs, D2 Coilovers, DNJ Collusion, Amsoil, and many more!


We will have plenty of raffles, freebies, prizes to be given away, as well as CASH PRIZES for show class winners!!



If you haven’t already registered, do so soon! Indoor spots are filling up quick, 
Register ASAP to secure your spot today!! 

www.elitesummernationals.com


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah!!!!! Best show of the year, HANDS DOWN!!!!!

Everyone has to come and listen to the best cars in the country.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Yeah!!!!! Best show of the year, HANDS DOWN!!!!!
> 
> Everyone has to come and listen to the best cars in the country.


What He said..but he is probably biased bc he has one of the Best sounding cars/trucks in the country


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

HaHa, maybe bias cause Joe is my buddy and it is a bad ass show!!!!


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Matt, I do my best to promote our industry and what we love. I appreciate all the support- Keep it up!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone again!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

There was minimal chance that I would make it to this show but still a sliver of hope. Until yesterday when I found out the in my 10 years of working here this will be the first and probably ONLY Saturday I will have to work.


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

Update, MTX will be attending this year!! Thanks for all your support


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry I can't make it this year. Tell Sunshine I said Hello!


----------



## teamelite (Aug 12, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Sorry I can't make it this year. Tell Sunshine I said Hello!


LOL!


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------

